# Balikatan 2014



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

For everyone's situational awareness, the annual US/RP Balikatan joint military exercise (BK14) is starting for the next 30 days or so. 5,500 Phl, US troops joining Balikatan next month | Headlines, News, The Philippine Star | philstar.com 

Depending on where you are, you may start seeing Support Aircraft (C-17s, C-130s) and Ships. 

Also, note the locations in this story Philippines to give U.S. forces access to up to five military bases | Reuters and the locations mentioned for BK14.

Yesterday there was 2 US Navy Ships and the PhilNavy's troop carrier (LC-551) in port along with a lot of PhilMarines waiting to board. Over the last week there has been more Aircraft coming in and out too.

I would expect an influx of US military personnel at the local malls/establishments when they are on their down time.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Navy exchanges*

Sure hope they open up a Navy Exchange and Commissary, wouldn't that be nice all those imported products from the US will be stateside prices.


----------



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

A NEX or Commissary would be nice but I doubt that will ever happen. Those establishments would infer a base has been set up which is too sensitive to the RP as they set up within a US Installation. You also have to consider that it would be cost prohibitive for them to set up and maintain.


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

jon1 said:


> You also have to consider that it would be cost prohibitive for them to set up and maintain.


The smallest Army posts in S. Korea have commissaries. Like there, the black marketeers would give a PI commissary plenty of business!


----------

